# My princess Mia has finally arrived!!!



## AquaDementia

We are finally home and I just wanted to show her off.
I will update her birth story when I have a little bit of time.

Born April 24, 2008
6 lbs 11 oz, 48 cm long
Fashionably late!!

Here is Mia's birth story:

After a long and stressful wait to be induced I finally got the call on April 23, 2008 around 11:00 pm. I was watching my favourite TV show and those *******s interrupted the best part! :) I was scared SO much for this to be finally happening for real and reality hit so quickly! We came to the hospital around midnight and were taken to the birthing room which looked pretty comfy and the atmosphere sort of put me at ease. 

What I was told a minute later, shattered my nerves though. Apparently there was an echogenic focus found on her anatomy scan, of which I was informed then and there???? What the hell? But the doctor kept saying not to worry because my genetic screening for Down's was rather low. Once I heard that my blood pressure exploded. I think it was 147/98, yikes!!

They checked me for the first time and said I was 2 cm dilated, which was exactly where I was at 2 days ago. I was 75% effaced at that time. They discussed what would be done with me and they decided to break my waters first. The resident who was on that night tried to do it 3 times with no luck whatsoever. She said: I think I made a hole, but I am not 100% sure, which didn't please my ears at all.

Fifteen mins later a senior OB came by and broke my waters with a single attempt. They decided they would just wait and see if contractions would show up naturally before they would start the pitocin IV drip...and holy crap, they sure did! 

I started having contractions for good 2 hrs and they were really painful, so they checked me once again. 2 cm, no change at all.

I was in excrutiating pain though and I wussed out and asked for the epidural. I applaud anyone who goes without one. I couldn't do it. 

The epidural procedure was so painless, but the aftermath was wonderful and I started to feel much better.

All of a sudden Mia's HR started to drop dangerously and they gave me oxygen to bring it back up, which worked within minutes.

After the epi kicked in they started me on the lowest dose of pitocin to start up the contractions. By this time I was there for 4-5 hrs.
I was hooked up to the monitor to measure their strength, and for the next 2 hrs the nurse was just shaking her head because I was getting weak contractions in long waves and she thought she would have to increase the dose even more.

Strangely enough, it started feeling as if the epidural wore off and I was once again in excrutiating pain.
I waited for another hour and then called complained about the pain. The anaesthetist said she can give another medication into the epidural, but she said...I'll give it to you, but we're gonna check you soon as well to see if there was any progress.

So, about 6:30 the doctor checked me again, and miraculously I was fully dilated!! They figured that was the reason why I was in so much pain after all. I was extremely surprised, and so was everyone else.

They said I would need to start pushing pretty soon and prepared everything for her arrival. 

In the end, I pushed for about 5 minutes in total, but because she was sideways, the doctor had to use the forceps to get her out and I received an episiotomy as well. She finally came out with my maybe 4th or 5th push, perfect as an angel!

Stitching took less than 2 minutes and it was all done.

And let me tell you one thing, I felt absolutely NOTHING! Everything was wonderful, even though I was butchered down south.

Every second of the 9 months was more than worth it.

I still cannot believe I am a MOTHER, it sounds surreal.

Thanks everyone for your kind words and all the help throughout my pregnancy.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v170/violentxpacification/overdueeee020.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v170/violentxpacification/overdueeee023.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v170/violentxpacification/overdueeee029.jpg


P.S. My smile = ALL DRUGS!!


----------



## clairebear

she is beautiful aqua congrats hun :hugs: x

cant wait to hear ur birthstory and i love the pic of her holding ur finger so sweet x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Aww Aqua she is beautiful. Well worth the wait. Congratulations again.


----------



## Jenelle

Aqua, she is sooo cute!! Congtratulations, can't wait to hear your birth story!! :pink:


----------



## Kooky

Congratulations she is adorable :)
Your smile says it all, you look on top of the world
x


----------



## turbo_mom

awww hun she's gorgeous!!! It's nice to finally meet her :) You look so incredibly happy. Congrats :D


----------



## fifi83

she is beautiful and looks so much like you x


----------



## Tiffers

She is GORGEOUS!!!! SOOOOO happy for you!!!!


----------



## vicky

she is gorgeours hun congratulations


----------



## Holldoll

She looks just like you! Congratulations! Definitely worth the wait!!


----------



## MrTashaAndBum

awwww bless...

oddly you both look the same size :p tee hee hee!

Congrats again


----------



## Louisa K

Oh wow she looks like her mummy, shes perfect aqua, huge congrats xx


----------



## danielle19

Congratulations she is absolutely gorgeous x


----------



## hermanasista

I want one too!

Congratulations, Aqua. I'm so happy for you guys. Mia is absolutely precious.


----------



## bigbelly2

lovely pics...

congratchamomalations

h x


----------



## TashaAndBump

Aww, you look great for someone who's just had a baby!! I looked god awful the entire week I was in hospital!! lol Motherhood obviously suits you :)

Your princess is really gorgeous - just beautiful =)

Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## coz

congrats she looks so much like you xxxx


----------



## x-amy-x

aqua she is perfect! What a lovely weight too!!!

Congratulations, you look every bit the proud mummy!!

xxx


----------



## Ema

congrats she is beautiful xxxx


----------



## babe2ooo

awwww so sweet


----------



## missjess

Ohhh Aqua!!!! She is absolutely gorgeous!What a sweet princess. I'm so happy for you! You look AMAZING ! x


----------



## bluebell

Ahh - Mia is beautiful!! Congratulations :happydance:

xx


----------



## lynz

congrats hun she is gorgeous


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's beautiful!!


----------



## VanWest

She is beauitful. Congrats :)


----------



## BeanieMummy

Congratulations MOMMY! She is a beautiful litle angel!


----------



## welshcakes79

big HUGE congrats on a beautifull little girl, welcome to parenthood!!! XXXX


----------



## Deise

Awww congrats Aqua!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Shes gorgeous!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Tilly

Congrats, she is beautiful :)


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats :hug: She really does look like you :)

Fantastic name too ;) 

Well done, enjoy your beautiful princess :)


----------



## Emmea12uk

She is so beautiful!! well done and congrats!


----------



## NeyNey

Oh honey....honey honey honey....How precious is she?

You did a fantastic job. 


Congratulations Mummy!


----------



## kookie

aww shes amazing congratulations


----------



## charveyron

congratulations she's lovely x:pink:


----------



## kelly86

she is lovely :)nice weight too


----------



## Suz

Mia is absolutly Stunning! What a cuttie! :hugs: Congrats!!!


----------



## goldlion

What an amazing story, Aqua. You did very well and you sound so happy! Congratulations on your beautiful little girl... she's absolutely stunning! I hope you both are doing well


----------



## AquaDementia

Thanks everyone!
:)


----------



## wantababybump

She is so beautiful! Congratulations!! xo <3


----------



## Jenny

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/OompaLoompa/08.gif

YAY! I'm so happy for you. She's just so precious.:hugs:


----------



## suzan

congrats Aqua!! she is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nikky0907

She is sooo beautiful!
Congratulations mom!:hug:


----------



## anita665

Congratulations. I can't believe they told you at that point that an echogenic focus was found. Surly it would have been better not to have told you at all at tha point. I had one found at my 20 week scan and it's caused me nothing but worry.


----------



## xxleannexx

aw so glad she has eventually arrived happy and healthy, congrats she is beautiful! xxx


----------



## Tezzy

:happydance::happydance:

huge congrats to you and your hubby x:cloud9:


----------



## bisbis

She's beautiful and looks so much like you. Congratulationsxx


----------



## codiontour

CONGRATS!!! She is so beautiful!


----------



## Uvlollypop

she looks like a little dolly!! beautiful well done mummy!


----------



## Jem

Ahh she IS gorgeous!!!!! Lovely birth story and congratulations!!!! xxx


----------



## Linzi

At last! She must have been the most awaited baby in history.

She's beautiful :) Hope you are recovering well :)

xxx


----------



## debralouise

Well worth the wait then?!!
I love the pic of her holding your finger! Gorgeous!!!!
Congratulations!!
xx xx xx xx


----------



## seattlemama

She is beautiful! You must be in heaven:happydance:

Congrats!!


----------



## Samantha675

Aqua she is just beautiful, and I can see she was totally worth the wait!!! Congratulations love!!!


----------



## PitBullMommy

She's beautiful!


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations mommy! She is absolutely beautiful! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Moonpieash

I can't get over how much she looks like you! Congrats!


----------



## mama2connor

She is so precious. Beautiful!!!! Congratulations :hugs: you done great!


----------



## Gemz

CONGRATULATIONS - she's gorgeous. I can't believe how much she looks like you - so cute! :hug:


----------



## Gabi

Congratulations Aqua!

She's absolutely beautiful!!! :hugs:


----------



## AmysBumpNo3

adorable! congrats! xx


----------



## polo_princess

Aqua she's beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## AquaDementia

Thank you all so much!!!

..and thanks for saying she looks like mummy!!!:cloud9:


----------



## Gemma2102

congratulatios hun and well done xx


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## bev309

Congratulations!!!!:happydance:


----------



## charlottecco2

awww aqua, she is gorgeous, she looks like you. so so pretty. xxxx


----------



## xarlenex

Congrats! shes lovelly!


----------



## vickilouise

aww she's lovely aqua xx


----------



## Heather.78

lovley honest story
congrats on your perfect baby girl


----------



## maybebaby

Congratulations!! Sooo happy for you! She's gorgeous!! :hugs:


----------



## sarah29

:happydance: Congratulations! She's gorgeous! x


----------



## poppy

Big congratulations!! Your daughter is beautiful.

xxx


----------



## AquaDementia

Thank you everyone from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## smartie

Congratulations, what a cutie! x


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats hun she is beautiful!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates xx


----------



## horrorheart13

I've just now been able to read this! She's so beautiful and she really does look so much like you! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations 

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/itsagirllogo1.gif


----------



## Sparky0207

Congratulations Aqua - she is gorgeous, what a little cutie you have there!

:hugs:


----------



## Tam

Congratulations babe, she is adorable!! x


----------



## Belle

what a beauty!!
Congratulations!! xx


----------



## Pearl

aww bless ! what a beautiful story and a beautiful baby. Well done & Keep well x


----------



## buttercup1980

awww congratulations she beautiful


----------



## Elli21

She is gorgeous - congratulations! Happy birthday to your lttle bundle and happy birthing day to you!


----------



## Serene123

:)

Thanks Aqua.
I guess I should stop thinking negatively!


----------



## glamgirl

it says the picture has been moved or deleted... i wanna see your baby!!!!!! :-(


----------



## AquaDementia

This is her:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v170/violentxpacification/Mia/overdueeee020.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v170/violentxpacification/Mia/overdueeee029.jpg

and now

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v170/violentxpacification/Mia/MiaMay2608006.jpg


----------



## faith_may

She's so cute


----------



## mBLACK

:D:hugs: Congratulations on entering mommy-hood! And how beautiful your daughter is.


----------

